# Just wanted to say hi!



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I just found this forum, and have been reading some of the messages, it seems really great. I am hoping the catering forum stays active throughout the winter months.

About me, I run my own business, I am male, 24, and have had my company running for a year now. I am young so I took out a loan, bought a new vehicle, all of my equipment and have built up steady clientel as well as catered 2 weddings of 170 this summer. My goal has to build up a solid reputation based around customer satisfaction. Throughout this whole time I have maintained a full time I.T. position within a software company 40 hours a week.

I am now nearing a time where I will need to leap into catering full time. My main issue right now is upgrading to my own house to put in a top notch oven that will serve all of my needs.

If you want to check out my website you can, a word of caution I am still developing the website and need a lot more photos. I don't have any mention of food pricing as I am not comfortable with putting that up line just yet. Lastly, I need to create some packages, I am getting to that!!

Along Came An Appetite . com is my website.

Thoughts, comments all welcomed and I hope to speak with you all about catering :look:

Colin


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Colin, Welcome & Good luck! You sound like an ambitious, motivated young man. The website looks great. The only suggestion I have is some of the font is small around the menu. Us old folks like easy to read.
See you around the forum!
pgr555


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks PGR,

and yes i agree with some of the fonts for sample menu's. The menu's were designed specifically for events at a local Lounge/Nightclub that I do all of the catering for, I am definitely in need to re-design them and have package pricing.

I didn't catch your name by the way? I will be sticking around the forums for quite some years, so I might as well get to know everyone on a first name basis :smiles:


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I just re-did my website at www. along came an appetite .com if you would like to check out the new colour scheme and provide some comments that'd be great.


----------

